# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Smart Thermostat, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/Amazon-Smart-Thermostat/dp/B08J4C8871

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Smart Thermostat revealed!

Sep 28, 2021




> At Amazon's fall event, the company announces its first Smart Thermostat. The new device is available for pre-order and will cost $59.99.


"Amazon's new Smart Thermostat takes on Nest with a low $60 price"
The Alexa-integrated smart thermostat is meant to work with most existing HVAC systems.

by Shelby Brown
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Amazon's new affordable thermostat wows with impressive value and intuitive smarts"

by Rachel Murphy
December 9, 2021

----------

